# Post partum results-anxitied. Please help me understand what these mean?



## allthatis (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, when I was 3 weeks post partum, I went to my doctor for dizziness and anxiety. He told me I had high blood pressure and put me on 25 mg of atenolol. I also had blood work done. The office called and told me that my thyroid function was abnormal, and they would have to do more blood work, and a sonogram. Today my results were posted online, but my DR hasnt seen them yet. Would you please help me understand if these are bad or not? They seem to be out of range. Could this be just from pregnancy and work itself out, or do you think I am looking at issues for life? Thank you!

Lab Results

Results

Value

Reference Range

Status

Flag

Date

GE use only - for LinkLogic import when terms are not otherwise specified

158 ng/dL

71-180

completed

Not applicable

10/14/2014
Hold the SHIFT key while clicking column headers to sort by multiple columns.

 
Lab Report: Free T4, TSH (3rd generation) - 10/13/2014

Lab Results

Results

Value

Reference Range

Status

Flag

Date

thyroxine, serum, free

1.38 ng/dL

0.61-1.12

completed

10/13/2014

thyroid stimulating hormone, serum

0.06 u[iU]/mL

0.34-5.60

completed

10/13/2014

Here are results from the first visit.

urea nitrogen, blood

11 mg/dL

7-25

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

sodium, serum

140 mmol/L

136-145

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

red blood cell distribution width

12.1 %

10.0-15.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

potassium, serum

4.5 mmol/L

3.6-5.2

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

platelet count

190 THSN/CU

140-440

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

neutrophils as percent of blood leukocytes

66.7 %

42.0-77.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

monocytes as percent of blood leukocytes

7.5 %

0.0-12.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

mean corpuscular volume, RBC

91 fL

80-96

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

mean corpuscular hemoglobin, RBC

30.0 pg

25.0-32.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration, RBC

33.0 g/dL

30.0-35.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

lymphocytes as percent of blood leukocytes

23.6 %

16.0-44.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

leukocyte count, blood

6.6 THSN/CU

4.2-10.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

hemoglobin, blood

14.2 g/dL

12.0-16.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

hematocrit, blood

43.0 %

37.0-47.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

Estimated Glomerular Filtration Rate (calc)

103 mL/min/1.73m2

>59

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

erythrocyte (RBC) count

4.73 MILL/CU

4.20-5.40

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

eosinophils as percent of blood leukocytes

1.7 %

0.0-7.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

creatinine, serum

0.7 mg/dL

0.6-1.2

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

chloride, serum

104 mmol/L

98-108

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

carbon dioxide, venous blood

30.1 mmol/L

21.0-32.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

calcium, serum

9.4 mg/dL

8.6-10.5

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

blood glucose

76 mg/dL

70-105

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

basophils as percent of blood leukocytes

0.3 %

0.0-2.0

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014
Hold the SHIFT key while clicking column headers to sort by multiple columns.

Lab Results

Results

Value

Reference Range

Status

Flag

Date

T wave axis, electrocardiogram

27 deg

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

QT interval/QT interval (corrected for heart rate), electrocardiogram

411 ms

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

QT interval, electrocardiogram

382 ms

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

QRS duration, electrocardiogram

86 ms

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

QRS axis, electrocardiogram

27 deg

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

PR interval, electrocardiogram

146 ms

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

P wave axis, electrocardiogram

50 deg

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

heart rate on electrocardiogram

77 BPM

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014

electrocardiogram

Sinus Rhythm -Left atrial enlargement. BORDERLINE normal sinus no acute st changes

completed

Not applicable

10/03/2014


----------



## allthatis (Oct 14, 2014)

My dr office just called and left a message saying they want me started on tapazole 3x a day for overactive thyroid. Everything I read says that post partum thyroiditis usually doesnt need medication. I am so confused


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You do not need all of these tests but TSI would be a good choice.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

That is exactly what I was just about to type in my post to you.

So, you need to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) preferably before you start on the Tapazole and also some antibodies' tests!

And a FREE T3 test to establish a baseline on that.

Welcome


----------

